# [Finnish NR] Amos Nordman - 44.58 Megaminx Single (49.85 Average)



## Username (Jan 4, 2016)

Most of you probably haven't heard of this guy, but he's super fast at megaminx



Spoiler: average


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, it didn't look like he's turning that fast imo. Makes me think that sub 50s should be "easy"


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah... This guy is totally AMAZING


----------



## coinman (Jan 4, 2016)

To me it looks like he can improve on his LL, and then break the WR :tu


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, it didn't look like he's turning that fast imo. Makes me think that sub 50s should be "easy"



This is what I've been thinking, but I don't know enough about mega to say anything about turn speed

I'm also afraid he's going to start practicing 3x3 and take my NR's :c


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow! What was that Last alg on the single NR?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Wow! What was that Last alg on the single NR?



R L' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' L R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2016)

Wat. I asked him 1 or 2 months ago what he averages on mega, he said 54-55 and now that wat



Spoiler



Brb practising


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat. I asked him 1 or 2 months ago what he averages on mega, he said 54-55 and now that wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah he improves super fast, I still remember everyone being dumbfounded when he almost got a sub1 average in his first time participating in megaminx.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 5, 2016)

Username said:


> yeah he improves super fast, I still remember everyone being dumbfounded when he almost got a sub1 average in his first time participating in megaminx.



Yeah I remember that!  

He also did ONLY megaminx in that comp... It was really really surprising


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice job, modded SS?


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Nice job, modded SS?



It's a Dayan without ridges


----------

